# Mini USB Monitors on FreeBSD?



## johnsalomon (Sep 9, 2009)

Dear all,

has anyone gotten a USB-powered mini monitor, such as the Mimo 710-S or the Mitsubishi 4.3" screen working on FreeBSD?

Here are two links:

http://www.mimomonitors.com/products/mimo-710-S
http://www.geekstuff4u.com/4-3-inch-usb-monitor.html

Apparently the Mimo works under OS X, but with additional ($) drivers required, while Linux is explicitly not supported (supposedly "in development") although this guy has gotten it working under Debian.

I have a Mini-ITX case running as a server, and really don't have the desk real estate for anything larger, and was hoping to mount something like the above on a wall or in front of the case.  Any alternatives around that size are welcome; if anyone knows of an alternative VGA monitor in that price range (I don't run X, just need it for CLI), I'd appreciate it.  I'd love something without an external power supply, though, so USB-powered = double bonus points.


----------



## roddierod (Sep 9, 2009)

Is 14" or 15" lcd too big? You can get those on ebay for under $50. 

I would go insane trying to do any CLI work on a 4.3" screen.


----------



## johnsalomon (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, it is -- I actually don't mind paying bit more, but I am seriously space limited (my office is more reminiscent of a Soviet submarine bathroom than a real workspace.)

I don't really need to do work on it, just enough very very very basic troubleshooting to get the system back on my home net and start sshd if it pukes on a reboot or if I screw something up.  For that it's more than sufficient.


----------



## copypaiste (Sep 11, 2009)

Me thinks KVM over IP is another way to go  If you don't mind those prices of course.


----------



## pdegoeje (Oct 11, 2009)

If the box has a serial port, a null modem cable will do. Setting up a serial console is pretty easy and well documented in the handbook.


----------

